# Spectacle



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

Has anyone seen this show before? I believe it's made in Canada. 
It is with Elvis Costello and he has a fellow musician on every week.
Right now it is Elvis with his guest U2. How cool is that!

Anyway, I quite like this show because he has interesting and great musicians on it. They BS in between songs and then Elvis joins them or visa versa in singing each others songs.  It's kind of a mellow show but mellow in a good way. lol 

No, Jonas Brothers, Spice Girls or Britney Spears type guests. Not that there is anything wrong with these people (except for the ability to be musical lol my opinion) and I am sure they are beyond interesting. No offense to them personally.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 11, 2009)

Elvis Costello is an amazing musician.   I have seen commercials for that show, but not have seen it as of yet.

I really like U2 as well.  For some reason I didn't think this Elvis Costello show had started yet :blush:  I am a bit behind the times I think :teehee:


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it has been on for over a year here, maybe longer. 
It would be on CTV. I haven't seen many of the shows. I saw him with Elton, Diana of course,James Taylor and I think I might have caught the ned of Bruce springsteen...I'm not sure though, it was a quick glance.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is my favorite of Elvis Costello
YouTube - Elvis Costello - She

He also wrote this song Roy Orbison sang.  Love Roy Orbison too.

YouTube - roy orbison - The Comedians - Mystery Girl


----------



## Andy (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh yeah I saw Tom Waits with him too! :goodjob:
I like Roy Orbison, but there is one song of his that drives me:crazy:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 12, 2009)

STP said:


> Oh yeah I saw Tom Waits with him too! :goodjob:
> I like Roy Orbison, but there is one song of his that drives me:crazy:



There are a few that are like nails down a chalk board to me too.  The majority of his songs I like.

Pretty Woman is one I am not fond of, maybe cause it is over played?  Could also be cause it is quite "old school" too.  Not sure.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2009)

STP said:


> I think I might have caught the ned of Bruce springsteen...I'm not sure though, it was a quick glance.



I thought Bruce Springsteen had undergone surgery to remove his ned...


----------



## Andy (Dec 12, 2009)

:smack: LOL I just gaffaw'd.  Your humour or sleep deprivation...hmmm:teehee: j/k Definitely both.


----------

